# Cheers to ILLUMINATION SUPPLY



## DoctaDink (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheers to illumination Supply for their excellent customer service. They replaced my Preon 2 Hi CRI which suddenly quit working. 4 Sevens offered to replace will Cool White, but did not have the Hi CRI available, so Illumination Supply replaced without hassle. 
Prompt service and communication too.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 26, 2015)

Great company. I have dealt with them several times, zero complaints. Great selection of useful things, in my opinion.

One of my favorite dealers.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 26, 2015)

:thumbsup:,I totally agree! Craig and Calvin have always gone out of their way to be fair,more than fair. I have been getting products from them for Two years,,,,,,,a few months b/4 joining CPF!

My second purchase I had a minor malfunction w/ the LED lights on my I4, they sent me a new one free and told me just to keep the other one.It still works! Another time my batteries were not here after 10 days[USPS!],,,they reimbursed me. On the 11th day they showed up!! They said keep the batteries,I said what about your refund, don't you want your money back? they said,no,,look at it as a Christmas present!:santa:


----------



## markr6 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww man, replacing a high CRI with cool white? That's like replacing a piece of candy with a piece of poop! Glad it worked out in the end. Good job IS!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 26, 2015)

Another hip hip hooray for illumn.com



more_vampires said:


> Great company. I have dealt with them several times, zero complaints. Great selection of useful things, in my opinion.
> 
> One of my favorite dealers.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Mar 26, 2015)

They are great to deal with...definitely one of my favorite dealers too:twothumbs


----------



## Swamplite (Mar 31, 2015)

Always looking for a good company to do business with.I usually use Amazon but looking for other options.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 1, 2015)

Amazon: the conniving WalMacht of the web.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 1, 2015)

+1 for Illumination Supply.

Picked up another TM26 (3800 lumen version) from them a month or so ago. Couldn't pass up the light for the price. Also picked up one for a Christmas gift with a set of Keeppower 3400 mAh batteries.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nothing that someone hasn't said already...but I too have had nothing but good experiences with Illumination Supply. Having a vendor with that level of knowledge and service is wonderful. And the fact that Craig is on CPF is just a bonus. My go-to company...usually the first place I check when I am looking at buying a new light or cells.


----------



## mellowhead (Apr 25, 2015)

+1
Good prices, great service, fast & reasonably priced shipping (usually ships out same day or next day)... What's not to like about these folks? I've had nothing but stellar dealings with them. I even called them once about something; the person who helped me (sorry, I don't remember who it was) went way out of their way, and had me completely sorted out within just a couple of minutes. Couldn't have asked for anything more.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 25, 2015)

Likewise...had an issue with my order, didnt have to deal with tedious resolution procedures etc..these guys are awesome and put the service in customer service


----------



## Tana (Apr 28, 2015)

One of THE BEST company based in US for us flashoholics, DIY'ers and Avg Joes just looking for a good light... they are super-fast to ship, have accurate stock at all time... but where they shine is Customer Service !!!

A prime example of how to properly run a business, it's easy to see that this is both business and pleasure to those guys... keep it up, guys...


----------



## recDNA (Apr 28, 2015)

The best.


----------



## thburns (Aug 23, 2015)

One of my favorite dealers as well. I buy all of my Keeppowers exclusively through them.


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2015)

Was my fav until they eliminated USPS first class...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 4, 2015)

I purchased a Sportac triple from Illum. Supply. It died after about 20 minutes of use. Problem was it took months for those 20 minutes of use to occur. It was an emergency backup light for my oldest son, so it wasn't used much if at all. I contacted Craig and told him I knew it was long past warranty. He paid the shipping for it to make the trip to China and back. Then he mailed it to me. Sportac wouldn't pay any of the costs. Craig does this every couple of months, all out-of-pocket, as above and beyond customer service. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## sidecross (Sep 4, 2015)

I bought 16 Keeppower 18650 3400mAh batteries from Illumination Supply and they provided excellent service; they are even close to where I live. I always try to buy locally.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 5, 2015)

No cheers for Illumination Supply from me. I contacted them via email 5 days ago for a return authorization on a defective flashlight. I waited 3 days for a reply, and received none. The only response was a robot email, promising a reply to my inquiry within 3 business days. That promise was not kept. I contacted them again (through the contact form on their website), and received another robot email, but no email from a person. Very annoying.

I have had 10X faster and easier flashlight return experiences at brightguy.com and amazon.com than I am having with illumn.com.


----------



## Tecboy (Sep 5, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> No cheers for Illumination Supply from me. I contacted them via email 5 days ago for a return authorization on a defective flashlight. I waited 3 days for a reply, and received none. The only response was a robot email, promising a reply to my inquiry within 3 business days. That promise was not kept. I contacted them again (through the contact form on their website), and received another robot email, but no email from a person. Very annoying.
> 
> I have had 10X faster and easier flashlight return experiences at brightguy.com and amazon.com than I am having with illumn.com.



The Illumination Supply has moved to the new location recently and reorganizing their store. I sent them email, and they take a little while for them to response. However, I stopped by their store, and they provided me a good service.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 5, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> No cheers for Illumination Supply from me. I contacted them via email 5 days ago for a return authorization on a defective flashlight. I waited 3 days for a reply, and received none. The only response was a robot email, promising a reply to my inquiry within 3 business days. That promise was not kept. I contacted them again (through the contact form on their website), and received another robot email, but no email from a person. Very annoying.
> 
> I have had 10X faster and easier flashlight return experiences at brightguy.com and amazon.com than I am having with illumn.com.



I have purchase from brightguy.com too and they were an excellent supplier for me too.


----------



## GearHunter (Nov 13, 2015)

I've nothing good to say about them ( I know I know ...then don't say anything...) I've ordered from them twice;

1st time ordered an HDS 170N executive clickie, got a rotary sent back for a refund. 

2nd time ( 6 weeks later) ordered an HDS 170N executive clickie , got an invalid tracking # then after 3 days trying to get ahold of them I get an email telling me they sold my light to a walk in customer and didn't have one to sell me!

Both of these lights were to be given as gifts....they will not get another chance to screw me.


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 13, 2015)

I have only had good experiences with Illumn. Very fast shipping to the Uk, and fast responses to my Emails.
I recently asked how fast they could get me a Malkoff MD2 head, as they were showing out of stock. Craig very kindly took one off an MD2 body and sent it to me. It was with me in 7 days.
Outstanding service, and supply of items I cannot possibly find in the UK.
More power to their elbows.
Peter


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 8, 2015)

...........


----------

